# YouTube Treasure Find



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL6os2IKlMY

The NBA on CBS opening segment of Game 2 of the 1977 WCF.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

who cares


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> who cares


Bam! Way to respond with a quality post.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> who cares


Oh I don't know. Maybe a Blazer fan? Let me know when you qualify.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Oh I don't know. Maybe a Blazer fan? Let me know when you qualify.


I agree that was a stupid post by him.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

That was awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Very cool. Seeing Rick Berry using that board was hilarious. Reminds me of Tim Russert during the "Florida" election of 2000.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

dwood615 said:


> who cares


Your MOM


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

dont be too hard on dwood, he's already killin himself with his freestyles.
natural selection is in action....


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Isn't YouTube the greatest thing in the world?

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

BlayZa said:


> dont be too hard on dwood, he's already killin himself with his freestyles.
> natural selection is in action....



freestyles???


lol


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

sorry i dont appreciate stuff like this im not as old as ****


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

dwood615 said:


> sorry i dont appreciate stuff like this im not as old as ****


Hey, this was before my time, too (I was in kindergarten or something at the time), but you've got to love the headsets those guys are wearing, the still photos that they're using in the opening, not to mention the little back and forth between Brent and Mendy Rudolph... Rudolph: "both these teams are sky high..." Brent: "you're sky high, too." What?! Hilarious. If we can't laugh at the past, what good is it getting older?


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah...ok


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

This thread has gotten multiple responses from people who care. Just because something isn't interesting to you doesn't give you the right to **** on the thread. Have a little class.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

dude stop being so damn serious


people are to uptight i was messin around


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> dude stop being so damn serious
> 
> 
> people are to uptight i was messin around


Dude, this message board talk is some serious stuff.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Another YouTube Gem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZizsAdutYo

Sabonis' no-look pass to Bonzi Wells in Game 7 of the 2003 series vs. Dallas


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

... I miss Sabonis.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> ... I miss Wells.


OK. I fixed your typo.

Ed O.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Ed O said:


> OK. I fixed your typo.
> 
> Ed O.


Damn you punked SSN


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Another Find:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq30dPi4_pQ

Clyde Drexler's video from the NBA Superstars Vol. 2 video, to "Teddy's Jam 2" by Guy.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> Damn you punked SSN


Boy is my face green... and grinny.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Man, another find...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5pGfakssHc

The video for "Bust A Bucket".


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Man, another find...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5pGfakssHc
> 
> The video for "Bust A Bucket".


 :twave: That is Fresh :twave:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Another YouTube Gem
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZizsAdutYo
> 
> Sabonis' no-look pass to Bonzi Wells in Game 7 of the 2003 series vs. Dallas


 I was wondering why I was getting so many views. 

I have tons of other Sabonis clips that I will upload over time, most of them are from his days with Zalgiris though.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL6os2IKlMY
> 
> The NBA on CBS opening segment of Game 2 of the 1977 WCF.


Sad, really. Bruin on Bruin violence. I can't stand to watch these warriors fight one another. It's cruel. Cruel, I say.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Check this one out. The rumble at the Collesium. Gm 2 of the 77 finals. Not quite as bad as the fight at the Palace, but it's worse than I remember ever seeing it before.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR1VfhlEC-U


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Game Two was at the Spectrum in Philly.

And this fight woke the Blazers up and delivered their only title.

Thanks, Darryl!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Cool, so if Mike Fratello is the Tsar of the telestrater then would that make Rick Barry the Dictator of the magnet board?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I have game 2 and it shows it a little better in my opinion. Maybe what I have is national compare to Chicago's local broadcast? I just got Premiere Elements which I hope will allow me to put up the fight too if I can figure out how to do it. Guess I'll have to read the manual!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> I have game 2 and it shows it a little better in my opinion. Maybe what I have is national compare to Chicago's local broadcast? I just got Premiere Elements which I hope will allow me to put up the fight too if I can figure out how to do it. Guess I'll have to read the manual!


The video is obviously a film capture of a television screen. It's from the original CBS broadcast. I don't know how you'd have access to any other footage, unless it was from a Philly News Crew camera or perhaps the Spectrum's own TV coverage, if it existed back then.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Gotta love how Maurice Lucas just clobbers Dawkins after he tried to sucker-punch Gross and runs away like a little girl. Then Dawkins squares up with some kind of stupid "come on, put 'em up, put 'em up" 1920 boxer's stance. LOL. Lucas would have absolutely killed him.

-Pop


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I edited my post with the Blazer clip and removed it from the website where it was located. Thanks for the reminder, tlong. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOLvbUbe5VA


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Are these youtube links legal? I have heard that the films are the property of the NBA and it is therefore illegal to link to them on a message board. Any truth to this?


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFVVvgr8VjM

Run D.M.C., with The Rev. Run sporting the old-school Blazers jacket.

FREESSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHH


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

tlong said:


> Are these youtube links legal? I have heard that the films are the property of the NBA and it is therefore illegal to link to them on a message board. Any truth to this?


See the "Everything But Basketball" forum... there is a topic there ("We saw this coming") about some legal issues for YouTube.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFVVvgr8VjM
> 
> Run D.M.C., with The Rev. Run sporting the old-school Blazers jacket.
> 
> FREESSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHH



I'd love to have that jacket now!!! :clap:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Happy bidding!


http://search.ebay.com/portland-jac...tZQ2d1QQsaprchiZQQsaprcloZQQssPageNameZRC0023


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I thought I'd resurrect this thread to give all of my Blazer-oriented links:

Walton over Jabbar from "Fast Break"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60YufHHchvI

Walton on the Lob (thanks, Hap!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZbSds-wATQ

NBA TV's Blazer 77 Title Vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-MWtQ64rr4

1977 Finals Recap from DVD "NBA's Greatest Upsets and Comebacks"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5EDdBSwmCE

Blazers vs. Sonics 3/27/1991
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldulvh-Zn_Y

NBA on NBC 1992 Celtics/Blazers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z4gp5kGFsQ

Bob Costas' intro to Game 4 of the 1992 Finals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlLGFQRuRUI

The "Miracle Minute" vs. Dallas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C0iK_3FgAY

2003 First Round Game 6 vs. Dallas highlights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad6Mu0aaKqo

Sabonis' no-look pass to Bonzi Wells, Game 7 Dallas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZizsAdutYo

Dan Reed and Blazers - 1992 - "Bust A Bucket"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5pGfakssHc

Clyde Drexler career highlights put to music video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq30dPi4_pQ

Maurice Cheeks helping Natalie Gilbert sing the National Anthem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXnT84Eu-oA

Video goofing on Rasheed Wallace's "Both Teams Played Hard"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lObRhoWcqaw

Scenes from the Trail Blazers Draft Lottery Party
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thTIYCXcx90

and finally:
"With the 1st Pick in the 2007 NBA Draft, the Portland TrailBlazers select...."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2usKTPBJ4LY


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Przybilla of the Portland Trail Blazers at Team Quest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pHoHSCZugM

Joel Przybilla "The Thrilla" Highlights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcOTqe51X8c

2006-07 Trail Blazers Arena Opener - Jumbotron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WepbzHLkCPo

Jarrett Jack's Rookie Year
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21imDfKor6k

Blaze 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY1I1sea3Y0

LaMarcus Aldridge on BDSSP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eLFyo9jjqM

LaMarcus Aldridge dunks over Duncan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esGEnX7TvK4


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Walton over Jabbar from "Fast Break"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60YufHHchvI


Man....am I conflicted watching that video....


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Anyone else get this message: 



> This video has been removed due to terms of use violation.


I guess that's the price I pay for not finding this thread sooner.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> I'd love to have that jacket now!!! :clap:


I my friend have that jacket. Used to rock in middle school(when that song came out). Sad part is it doesn't fit anymore. I make my 6 year old song wear it. Good memories!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

fighting in sports is bad, mmmmkay. But...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28C9PT3Fuas

STOMP


----------



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

and it was removed


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Bumped, and some things to add:

NBA on CBS HORSE Tournament - Paul Westphal vs. Lionel Hollins - 1978
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdQ-QC7qld8

Last minute of regular season game between Portland and Chicago, 2/26/1978
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TwWEE3fy1k

Dr. Jack Ramsay euligizing Stu Inman and Corky Calhoun during Lionel Hollins' number retirement ceremony
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03Q4j0XWTQs

Official Blazer Highlight Video for 2007-08 Season
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFjqdkZGw4A

Travis Outlaw's Four-Point Play to send game against Toronto into overtime
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVKrAEd4eHw

Kinda OT: David Stern interviewed by Sonic broadcasting staff after Key Arena renovation only 13 years ago where he praises the arena as one of the league's finest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV4QLK0HnOc

Sergio to Travis, back to back Alley Oops in final 2007-08 home game vs. Memphis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD7U5S0Qkn0


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

BlayZa said:


> dont be too hard on dwood, he's already killin himself with his freestyles.
> natural selection is in action....


WHERE ARE HIS FREESTYLES?!?!!? I want to see them so bad!!!!!!


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

chris_in_pdx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL6os2IKlMY
> 
> The NBA on CBS opening segment of Game 2 of the 1977 WCF.


Oh no the link doesnt work  

I wanted to see this


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

There's a lot of dead links on the top of this thread, unfortunately. Hopefully everything near the bottom is current and active.


----------

